# OB Peacock mix babies



## tremper (Jan 18, 2002)

I have an OB Peacock tmale hat mated with a non-descript "yellowish" Walmart female peacock (hand selected by my daughter who calls her miss sunshine so the **** fish is here to stay). All of the offspring are this sad yellowish color, though a few do have a blotch or two on their forehead area. I know I should do the right thing with these guys and put them out of their misery, but do OB babies "blotch up" as they age? I might keep a few on the side just to see what they turn into.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

unless you plan on selling the babies,theres no need to do them in.most ob's are a cross between different colored parents i believe.as far as do they "splotch up" as they get older im not sure.maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

OB peacocks are a man made hybrid, so mixing in more unknown isn't a real problem. If you were to give away or sell any of the fry it would not be bad for the hobby becasue the OB in peacocks is well known as a hybrid already.

As for the blotches, every fish is different, but they do seem to get more marks as they grow.

Mine was a very light orange overall with what looked like soot on him. Now as an adult he looks like this


----------

